# Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?



## Sperrfeuer (11. April 2011)

*Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Hallo,

wie man ja bereits an der Überschrift lesen kann:
Reicht ein 360er Radioator für eine GTX580 und einen 965BE/1090T aus?
Zielsetzung wäre leichte Übertaktung und vorallem Silentbetrieb.

danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Malkolm (11. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Ein 360er reicht für deine Zielsetzung nicht aus. Die GTX580 heizt dermaßen, dass für einen Silentbetrieb noch zusätzliche Radifläche nötig ist.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. April 2011)

Gut, wieviel zusätzliche Radiatorfläche müsste es denn sein?
Habe nämlich nen 700D.


----------



## wilsonmp (11. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Einfache Antwort: Wenn es intern verbaut werden soll: "Alles was geht" !


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. April 2011)

Ja, sollte schon intern sein.
Gut dann anders gefragt: wieviel Radiatorfläche sollte es mindestens sein?


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2011)

Also mit einem 360er kriegst du sie bestimmt gekühlt, aber dann nur mit richtig Lärm...

Am besten wird ein Mora 3 bzw. Ein Phobya 1080 mit 3 oder 4 Silent Lüftern sein.

Ich stehe Aktuell vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung.
Intern wäre schon toll, dann hast du aber kaum noch Platz für Kabel und Pumpe im Obsidian.
ich werde wahrscheinlich einen Phobya 1080 mit 4 Noiseblockern nehmen.

Mfg


----------



## Schrotti (13. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Ich kühle eine GTX 480 + einen i7 860 mit einem 360er + 240er auf angenehme Temperaturen runter (CPU ~46-48°C, GPU knapp an die 50°C).

Die Radis sind von XSPC -> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ee3e86c4a78cd3b69a516a88de4d6ff1


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2011)

Sind ja beides ziemliche Hitzköpfe.
Ist das nicht etwas laut?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

*liest denn keiner mehr die sticky-threads und guides?*


----------



## wilsonmp (13. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Ist doch viel bequemer so.


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2011)

Die werden schon gelesen, nur für Neulinge nicht immer ganz verständlich.
Deshalb gibt's ja das Forum -> Um Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. April 2011)

Ich hatte sowohl die Guides als auch die Grundlagen-Threads gelesen.
Aber da ein 360 augenscheinlich nicht reicht, werde ich mich mal gucken, wo man im obsidian noch Radiatoren verbauen kann und wieviele nötig sind.
Extern ist für mich keine Option.


----------



## Lolm@n (14. April 2011)

Wieso nicht intern mit einem 360, einem 240er (theoretisch hätten 2 Platz) und einem 140er hast du genug Leistung. Solange alles Fette Radis sind.

So hab ich es auch in meinem 800D 

MfG


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. April 2011)

Wo hast du die denn verbaut?
Denn 240 im Boden und den 140 am hinterem Lüfter?


----------



## widder0815 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Kommt darauf an was du vor hast ... für den normal Betrieb reicht die Option von "Schrotti" aus ... wenn du aber vor hast OC zu betreiben , hey Mann Hol dir ne Externe WaKü (Mora3 oder Nova 1080) .


----------



## watercooled (14. April 2011)

Jap. Größer ist eben doch besser


----------



## Carmir (14. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn verbaut?
> Denn 240 im Boden und den 140 am hinterem Lüfter?


 Im 800D müsste der Radi hinten dann ziemlich nahe an die Außenwand kommen, immerhin ist da ja noch die Plexischeibe dran. Im 700D klappts ohne Probleme, hab da auch nen 140er.


----------



## Uter (14. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

56°C Wassertemp.?

Und was ist mit Furmark und Prime zusammen?


----------



## wilsonmp (14. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

56°C Wassertemperatur 

Na wenigstens sind die Schläuche dann sehr geschmeidig


----------



## Chrissi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Also ich kühl meinen Q9550 und meine GTX480 beides ordentlich OCed mit nem Magicool Slim Tripple und 3 Sythe S-Flex mit 1200 rpm und die Temps sind bei Furmark und Prime zusammen nicht Höher als 50°C GPU und 45°C CPU.


----------



## wilsonmp (14. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

------------------------Wassertemperatur? -------------------


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*



Carmir schrieb:


> Im 800D müsste der Radi hinten dann ziemlich nahe an die Außenwand kommen, immerhin ist da ja noch die Plexischeibe dran. Im 700D klappts ohne Probleme, hab da auch nen 140er.


 
Wie hast du denn eigentlich bei dir den 420er rein bekommen? Mit ausschnitt sägen, oder musstest du auch die Laufwerkhalterung bearbeiten?


----------



## Uter (14. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Also ich kühl meinen Q9550 und meine GTX480 beides ordentlich OCed mit nem Magicool Slim Tripple und 3 Sythe S-Flex mit 1200 rpm und die Temps sind bei Furmark und Prime zusammen nicht Höher als 50°C GPU und 45°C CPU.


Das hat dann aber auch nicht mehr so viel mit silent zu tun...


----------



## smartfireman (22. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Hallo ich bin neu hier im Forum

Ich habe ein änliches Probleme 
Zurzeit wird mein q9550 @4GHZ von einem Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 280 - black mit vier Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK3 - 140mm gekühlt
Ich würde gerne jetzt noch meine hd5870 mit in den Kreislauf aufnehmen ist das möglich oder ist der Radiator dafür nicht stark genung

Danke für eure Hilfe

Habe ein eigenes Thema aufgemacht (Sorry)


----------



## Lolm@n (22. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

doch sollte reichen 

MfG


----------



## quadratkeks (23. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Ich habe 2x 280er + 1x 140er alles MC Slim mit Silentwings, Temps unter Streß: 
CPU I7 2600K @4,5Ghz  <48°C 
GPU GTX580 @900/1800/2100 <46°C

Das ganze bei angenehmer Lautstärke. 
Eigentlich sollte noch eine weiter GTX580 dazu, das sollte ohne OC zwar auch klappen, aber lieber ist mir leise+ kühl

Ein 360er reicht zwar sicher aus, jedoch tust du deinen Ohren, wie auch deiner Hardware damit keinen Gefallen.


----------



## devon (23. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

360er Radi i7 920 + X58 Mainboard + GTX 580 Wassertemp 35°C und das Silent


----------



## KampfKeks_ (23. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle den Deckel des Gehäuses aussägen (lassen), dort einen 420er montieren und einen 140er in den Zwischenboden bauen. Damit hast du sicher genug Kühlfläche um alles leise zu halten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Möchte noch darafu hinweisen dass es immer sehr darauf an kommt WAS es für ein Radiator ist!


----------



## p1nk3y (23. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das dicke Radiatoren eine bessere Leistung bei hohen, alsauch bei niedrigen RPM Zahlen haben? (Bei gleicher Bauweise von dick und dünn)


----------



## Uter (24. April 2011)

*AW: Reicht ein 360er Radiator für eine GTX 580 + CPU?*

Nein, dicke Radis brauchen einen größeren Lamellenabstand, um bei langsamen Lüftern eine gute Leistung abzugeben, dann sind sie bei hohen Drehzahlen deutlich überlegen. 
Bei extrem niedrigen Drehzahlen (z.B. 500rpm) sind mitteldicke Radis (35mm) teilweise etwas stärker als sehr dicke Radis.


----------

